

Ask HN: Startups in Brazil? - LaPingvino

I really would like to know about startups in Brazil, and if they are hiring. I am a polyglot myself (9 languages) and a lisper (but not uniquely so, and I learn quickly) and I would love to work at a Brazilian startup. And I am sure there are more brazilians on Hacker News that would like to know about each other.
======
doc-film
mixergy.com

